# Very Old Sawmill Equipment



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I work for a man who builds furniture parts, molding, landings, hardwood flooring etc etc. He rents his space from a lumber mill. The lumber mill is functional. The lumber mill there really just makes cants and blocks and dunnage, and flooring for big trailers. Anyway, their business all but went away. I wont get into the whys of that because its not for me to say. It is coming back though and I have a good time watching this machinery operate. I believe some of it to be made in the late 1800's. There is an old Delta saw there that is not ancient. It will be pictured here. I am trying to obtain it. I have the stupid Craftsman (made by Ryobi) table saw and hate it. I didnt know better when I made the purchase. Anyway, I thought some of you may enjoy seeing this old stuff. I do.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

♫♪♪♫


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

↓↓↓↓


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

♥♦♣♠


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool machinery!

Thanx for posting! :smile:


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

♂♀☺☻


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

►◄↕‼


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

mjdtexan said:


> . . . Anyway, I thought some of you may enjoy seeing this old stuff. I do.


Oh yeah. Like being up close and in person with it like that even more. I have an old 4 sided planer out there teen or low 20's if I remember. 

That outside equipment looks to be in a little better shape maintenance wise. I saw a badly leaning conduit going to a motor supply I think to the old McDonough looks like it was being held to a rafter with a piece of romex. I've had worse in my shop at times. 

Thanks for the tour and I hope you can find a way to wind up with the old Delta saw sitting in your shop. 







.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

•◘○◙


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That bandsaw is Sweet! :yes: ( Post #4 )


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

mdntrdr said:


> That bandsaw is Sweet! :yes: ( Post #4 )


I may obtain that. They favor that newer one. If it is of interest to you I would be willing to photgraph it closer. It would look nice in my shop.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> I may obtain that. They favor that newer one. If it is of interest to you I would be willing to photgraph it closer. It would look nice in my shop.


Prolly need a Low-Boy to haul it! :laughing:

But is sure a machine I would love to have. :smile:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I like that small band on that Vertical re-saw. We have a re-saw sitting just like that.


----------

